# Frustration is..



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Washing, rinsing, drying and beginning to wax your car, only for it to start raining. :evil:

At least I managed to get wax on the recently resprayed areas before the rain came, though buffing off wasn't fun!
Presume it isn't a particular problem if it rains before you can buff.. just means taking wax off later?

Tom


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That scenario has been familiar to me for a good chunk of this year!

The wax surface will come to no harm and I'm starting think a little water actually improves the finish...indeed, some waxes, especially synthetic based ones, suggest a mist of water during the buffing off part.

Dave


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting. Realised I've been putting too much wax on - as you say in another post, it really is all about the "greasy finger" look. Will upgrade to Best In Show once I've perfected my technique and mastered claying.

Not a lot of point putting BoS on if I haven't fully prepared surface!

Tom


----------

